# Starting My First Project Car!



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

Sup everyone,
I own a 2018 Cruze Hatch with the 1.4 L Turbo. It is currently bone stock and I would love suggestions on mods for this vehicle! 
Currently looking into: 

Performance Cold Air Intake
Magnaflow Straight Pipe Cat Back with a quad tip
Tune up
Coilovers / Suspension (I want to sit 1-2 inches lower)
Tires and Wheels (I am thinking about a white 5/6 star design for the wheels)
Tinted Windows
Debadging
New Head lights and Tail lights
This is about how far I have planned it out so far. Did I mention I am going with a Rick and Morty theme!! I am so excited to start this adventure. I will post current photos at a later time!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> Sup everyone,
> I own a 2018 Cruze Hatch with the 1.4 L Turbo. It is currently bone stock and I would love suggestions on mods for this vehicle!
> Currently looking into:
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

What is your budget?

I would start by changing all of the fluids, do a thorough check of the brakes and then do the tune-up.
After I would buy a tune unless the tires are not in good shape, then i would consider those first. You can de-badge anytime you like as that is a minimal cost. After that most of the other mods you want are cosmetic at best.
Do you have a manual trans or auto?

2018 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals
*How-To: Cruze Gen 2 Transmission Fluid Change
Transmission Fluid Capacity/Level Check Procedure*
*How-To: Cruze 2nd gen M32 6 speed manual transmission fluid change*

How-To: Change the Front Brake Pads on a Gen II - video from the net
How-To: Bleeding Brakes

How-To: Installing HIDS (LED/Halogen headlight similar)
OEM Headlight Swap out

We are a little lite on Gen II tutorials, so if you do something, maybe atke few photo's and write on up for us:
How-To: Write a Tutorial

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't have a budget right now. I just wanna do all this work over time. 

I was wanting to work more on the sound of the car and cosmetics right now. I was planning on doing new brakes and rotors when I replace my wheels and tires. 

I have a automatic transmission.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome! Can't wait for some pictures.


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

15CruzeTD said:


> Welcome! Can't wait for some pictures.


Thanks! I am excited to get started!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RickestRick_Cruze said:


> I don't have a budget right now. I just wanna do all this work over time.
> 
> I was wanting to work more on the sound of the car and cosmetics right now. I was planning on doing new brakes and rotors when I replace my wheels and tires.
> 
> I have a automatic transmission.


You can get pretty deep into this car with just sound and cosmetics. That is why I push the fundamentals first. Once the vehicle is solid, it will be worth spending money on it.

dual catback exhaust - $700
Tint - $250
lowing springs $250
good struts/shocks $700 or coil overs $250-650
grille $100-350
Tires and wheels $1000-2000
Headlights $300 - 2000
Taillights $350 - $450

Free:
*How-To: Debadge - Rebadge your Rear-End! V4*


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> You can get pretty deep into this car with just sound and cosmetics. That is why I push the fundamentals first. Once the vehicle is solid, it will be worth spending money on it.
> 
> dual catback exhaust - $700
> Tint - $250
> ...


Any suggestions on websites to get parts at? Any suggestions on lowering kits/shocks and such? Im new into the car scene myself. I grew up in the garage with my dad build a 3rd generation Camaro.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BNR
Trifecta
ZZP
Whiteline
Ultra Racing
Bilstein
Eibach
Cruze Culture
Winjet
Flowmaster
and a million others


----------



## RickestRick_Cruze (Sep 12, 2021)

I finally got to cleaning and doing a quick detail job to it!


----------

